# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum > [Question] Return of Earnings Online Submission Error

## Paul T

HI all, have tried to submit the online ROE for a client and have encountered the following error: "Submission of ROE failed ... Unknown Fault: Server Error". Have emailed a screenshot of the failed submission as it cannot be saved to roe@labour.gov.za - any idea on how to resolve this? My client's current letter of good standing expires 30 April 2016, and I need to have this done ASAP as you can imagine.

Thanks.

----------


## Johan99

Hi Paul,

We encounter that error message often and luckily it is because your and the Commissioner's server could not connect at that moment. The main reason probably would be due to heavy traffic on their server. Just  try at a later stage and it should be fine.

----------


## Paul T

Thanks - so I should attempt outside normal business hours when the traffic is expected to be lower? Timing suggestions welcome.

----------


## Johan99

Outside business hours should be better, but we normally just have a coffee break and try again...

----------


## Paul T

Good morning - i have just tried again (Monday 6 a.m.) - same result, only faster (probably because noone else is online!). Anyone have any other suggestions about what could be happening?

----------


## Dissel

Hi Paul T, did you solve your problem? I am being told that ROE does not even recognise my username (id number) even though I was able to access last year with no trouble.

----------


## Nelia

Hi, I am also experiencing difficulties with the website. When I choose menu option Submit Return of Earnings, 2015 is not showing up on the dropdown list on the page that opens up. Have you been able to get any further with your submission?

----------


## Dave A

I managed to do mine in this last week - during normal office hours and with no submission related problems at all.

My gripes remain though - still no sign of the prompt payment discount we were promised when the online filing system was first introduced, and no sign of a no-claim discount.




> When I choose menu option Submit Return of Earnings, 2015 is not showing up on the dropdown list on the page that opens up.


What is showing?

----------


## Christel

HI Dave, WCC said that they have started to apply the discounts to the accounts.  It's your responsibility to get a statement of the account before you make payment so that you can subtract the credit from the current assessment... Most of my clients have received these credits, but my problem is that trying to obtain the statements is a nightmare!!

----------

Dave A (23-May-16)

----------


## Paul T

Morning - sorry for my delayed reply - I got help as I had too many characters in a text box (why it did not limit the text, I do not know).

----------


## Paul T

Hi Nelia - see reply earlier to Dissel - sorry, I suggest that you get a COID specialist to assist in this case - inbox me if you want specific recommendations.

----------


## mellowredwc

I am trying to download a "Letter of Good Standing" for a new client.  The letter that has printed is "Letter of Good Standing Not Generated" due to "*No assessments exist for contract account ********* supplied".*  According to information received from the previous accountant, the 2014-2015 return *was* filed.  

I now want to download a statement of prior submissions to check what the status of the client's company is with the Compensation fund.  Is this information available somewhere?

When I log into the ROE website, and select "ROE Submission Form" the form is defaulting to 2012 (first year of trading) and will not allow me to submit 2016 (or any other year) until the 2012 return is submitted.

I am pretty sure the returns were submitted by the previous accountants, and even though I have the required information, am reluctant to (re)submit the returns as this may create payments due by the client.  

Any advice from someone who has experienced this?

Many thanks
Mandy

_PS:  The On-Line submission system for WC is new to me, and has been the most frustrating experience.  Nothing seems to work logically.  Is that just because I don't know what I'm doing, or is the site confusing and badly programmed?_

----------


## Paul T

Morning - given that the deadline has just passed,I suggest employing a COID/ROE specialist to assist (it will cost you a couple of hundred rands and save you a lot of time). I can make specific recommendations privately if needed.

----------


## Christel

Hi there, Best would be to phone and get a statement of account emailed to you.  Then you can take it from there.  Also, check the client's General Ledger, if there were no payments made.. .then chances are good that they are indeed  behind with WCC...    We phoned the call centre today and they emailed us 10 statements, so I'm sure if you phone tomorrow you will get to the bottom of this query as soon as you receive the statement...

----------

mellowredwc (02-Jun-16)

----------


## mellowredwc

> Hi there, Best would be to phone and get a statement of account emailed to you.  Then you can take it from there.  Also, check the client's General Ledger, if there were no payments made.. .then chances are good that they are indeed  behind with WCC...    We phoned the call centre today and they emailed us 10 statements, so I'm sure if you phone tomorrow you will get to the bottom of this query as soon as you receive the statement...


Thanks Christel.  I was reluctant to phone as I wasted 10 minutes holding on listening to recordings on one of their numbers a few days ago.  But will give it another try and hope they pick up this time.

----------


## mellowredwc

> ................ Best would be to phone and get a statement of account emailed to you.  ...............


Hi again Christel.  Could you please give me the number you used.  I spent a very frustrating three hours yesterday on their call centre line 0860 105 350 listening to how important I am and that my call will be answered ... all while paying Vodacom "79cents per minute". :Mad: 

I also tried several numbers reflected on their website - all unanswered.

Eventually got hold of the Chief Director - Provincial Operations WC on his cell phone.  But seems he has had as little success getting someone to phone or email me.

----------


## Christel

Hi mellowredwc... if you don't want to phone and hang on for ever... email me your wcc number & registered name and I'll get someone to get if for you in two seconds.  ELSE you could email WCC and request the statement ... they respond within 24 - 48 hours on emails: cfcallcentre@labour.gov.za

----------

Dave A (03-Jun-16), mellowredwc (05-Jun-16)

----------


## Dissel

Thanks for all the info, guys. I have (with difficulty) successfully submitted for two clients, now to do the rest this weekend. Hopefully their system will be blissfully unaware of the date and not add penalties!!

----------


## mellowredwc

> Hi mellowredwc... if you don't want to phone and hang on for ever... email me your wcc number & registered name and I'll get someone to get if for you in two seconds.  ELSE you could email WCC and request the statement ... they respond within 24 - 48 hours on emails: cfcallcentre@labour.gov.za


Hi Christel.  Many thanks for the offer.  The Chief Director did  get someone to contact me, so at least things are on the move now.  If I encounter any further problems, I will take you up on that offer though.

Many thanks.

----------


## Dave A

> ELSE you could email WCC and request the statement ... they respond within 24 - 48 hours on emails: cfcallcentre@labour.gov.za


I emailed a request for a statement on Tuesday morning - still no response as of this afternoon  :Frown:

----------


## mellowredwc

> I emailed a request for a statement on Tuesday morning - still no response as of this afternoon


Hi Dave

Perhaps you should also phone the Chief Director of your province - Cell phone numbers are available on the web.  The CD of WC answered his and organised e-mails directly from one of the consultants.

We need to harass them until they sort out their Call Centers  :Mad:

----------

